# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ريحانة رضي الله عنها, وما ورد في قصتها من اختلاف

## محمد طه شعبان

*ريحانة رضي الله عنها قد اخْتُلِفَ في اسم أبيها, وفي قبيلتها, وفي كونها زوجة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, أو أَمَة له صلى الله عليه وسلم, وفي كونها ماتت بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو قبله.*
*فأما الاختلاف في اسم أبيها:*
*فقال ابن إسحاق: ((رَيْحَانَةُ بِنْتُ عَمْرِو بْنِ خُنَافَةَ([1]))).*
*وقال ابن سعد ورواه عن الواقدي: ((رَيْحَانَةُ بِنْتُ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ خُنَافَةَ بْنِ شَمْعُونَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ([2]))).*
*قلت: وقد يكون الواقدي ذكر الاسم كاملًا, بينما اختصره ابن إسحاق.*
*وأما الاختلاف في قبيلتها:*
*فذهب ابن سحاق إلى أنها من بني قريظة.*
*قال ابن إسحاق: ((إحْدَى نِسَاءِ بَنِي عَمْرِو بْنِ قُرَيْظَةَ([3]))).*
*وذهب ابن سعد ورواه عن الواقدي إلى أنها من بني النضير.*
*قال ابن سعد: ((مِنْ بَنِي النَّضِيرِ, وَكَانَتْ مُتَزَوِّجَةً رَجُلًا مِنْ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ* 
*يُقَالُ لَهُ: الْحَكَمُ؛ فَنَسَبَهَا بَعْضُ الرُّوَاةِ إِلَى بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ لِذَلِكَ([4]))).*
*قال ابن عبد البر: ((والأكثر أنها من بني قريظة([5]))).*
*وأما الاختلاف في كونها أَمَةً أو زوجة:*
*فذهب ابن إسحاق إلى أنها كانت أمة له, وليست زوجة.*
*قال ابن إسحاق: ((فَكَانَتْ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى تُوُفِّيَ عَنْهَا وَهِيَ فِي مِلْكِهِ، وَقَدْ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَرَضَ عَلَيْهَا أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَهَا، وَيَضْرِبَ عَلَيْهَا الْحِجَابَ، فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، بَلْ تَتْرُكُنِي فِي مِلْكِكَ، فَهُوَ أَخَفُّ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَيْكَ، فَتَرَكَهَا([6]))).*
*وذهب الواقدي إلى أنها كانت زوجة له صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*قال الواقدي – بعدما روى مارواه ابن إسحاق -: ((كَانَتْ أَمَةً لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ, فَأَعْتَقَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَهَا، وَكَانَتْ تَحْتَجِبُ فِي أَهْلِهَا وَتَقُولُ: لَا يَرَانِي أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ, فَهَذَا أَثْبَتُ الْحَدِيثَيْنِ عِنْدَنَا([7]))).*
*ورجح ابن القيم رحمه الله قول ابن إسحاق أنها كانت أَمَةً, فقال:*
*((قِيلَ: وَمِنْ أَزْوَاجِهِ رَيْحَانَةُ بِنْتُ زَيْدٍ النَّضْرِيَّةُ، وَقِيلَ: الْقُرَظِيَّةُ؛ سُبِيَتْ يَوْمَ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ، فَكَانَتْ صَفِيَّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَعْتَقَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَهَا، ثُمَّ طَلَّقَهَا تَطْلِيقَةً، ثُمَّ رَاجَعَهَا.*
*وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ: بَلْ كَانَتْ أَمَتَهُ وَكَانَ يَطَؤُهَا بِمِلْكِ الْيَمِينِ حَتَّى تُوُفِّيَ عَنْهَا، فَهِيَ مَعْدُودَةٌ فِي السَّرَارِيِّ لَا فِي الزَّوْجَاتِ، وَالْقَوْلُ الْأَوَّلُ اخْتِيَارُ الْوَاقِدِيِّ وَوَافَقَهُ عَلَيْهِ شَرَفُ الدِّينِ الدِّمْيَاطِيُّ  , وَقَالَ: هُوَ الْأَثْبَتُ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ, وَفِيمَا قَالَهُ نَظَرٌ، فَإِنَّ الْمَعْرُوفَ أَنَّهَا مِنْ سَرَارِيِّهِ، وَإِمَائِهِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ([8])))ا ه.*
*وأما الاختلاف في وقت وفاتها:*
*فذهب ابن إسحاق إلى أنها ماتت بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*قال ابن إسحاق: ((فَكَانَتْ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى تُوُفِّيَ عَنْهَا وَهِيَ فِي مِلْكِهِ([9]))).*
*وأما الواقدي فقال بأنها ماتت قبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, حيث قال: ((فَلَمْ تَزَلْ عِنْدَهُ حَتَّى مَاتَتْ مَرْجِعَهُ مِنْ حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ, فَدَفَنَهَا بِالْبَقِيعِ([10])))ا ه.*
*ويظهر من كلام ابن حجر رحمه الله أنه يرجح قول الواقدي؛ حيث قال: ((ومن طريق الزُّهريِّ: أنَّه لما طلقها كانت في أهلها، فقالت: لا يراني أحد بعده.*
*قال الواقدي: وهذا وَهَمٌ، فإنَّها توفيت عنده([11])))ا ه.*[1])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (2/ 245).

[2])) ((الطبقات)) (8/ 129).

[3])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (2/ 245).

[4])) ((الطبقات)) (8/ 129).

[5])) ((الاستيعاب)) (4/ 1847).

[6])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (2/ 245).

[7])) ((مغازي الواقدي)) (2/ 521).

[8])) ((زاد المعاد)) (1/ 110).

[9])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (2/ 245).

[10])) ((الطبقات)) (8/ 130).

[11])) ((الإصابة)) (8/ 146).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قرأت مرات أن السيدة ريحانة بنت شمعون من أمهات المؤمنين ومرات أنها من الإماء ... فيا ليت التوضيح و نبذة عنها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ؟؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن

الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

قال ابن جرير في التاريخ : وأفاء الله عز وجل على رسوله ريحانة بنت زيد من بني قريظة .
وقال نَقْلاً عن ابن إسحاق : وكان رسول الله قد اصطفى لنفسه من نسائهم ريحانة بنت عمرو بن خنافة إحدى نساء بني عمرو بن قريظة ، فكانت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تُوفي عنها وهي في ملكه ، وقد كان رسول الله عَرض عليها أن يتزوجها ويَضرب عليها الحجاب ، فقالت : يا رسول الله بل تتركني في ملكك فهو أخفّ عليّ وعليك ؛ فتركها ، وقد كانت حين سَباها رسول الله قد تعصّت بالإسلام وأبَتْ إلاَّ اليهوديه ، فَعَزَلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووجد في نفسه لذلك مِن أمرها ، فبينا هو مع أصحابه إذ سمع وقع نعلين خَلفه ، فقال : إن هذا لثعلبة يُبَشرني بإسلام ريحانة ، فجاءه ، فقال : يا رسول الله قد أسلمت ريحانة ، فَسَرَّه ذلك . اهـ . 

ونَقَل ابن كثير عن ابن إسحاق قوله عن سبايا بني قريظة : وكان رسول الله قد اصطفى من نسائهم ريحانة بنت عمرو بن خنافة ، إحدى نساء بني عمرو بن قريظة ، وكان عليها حتى توفي عنها وهي في ملكه ، وقد كان رسول الله عرض عليها الإسلام فامتنعت ثم أسلمت بعد ذلك ، فَسُرّ رسول الله بإسلامها ، وقد عرض عليها أن يعتقها ويتزوجها ، فاختارت أن تستمر على الرقّ ، ليكون أسهل عليها ، فلم تزل عنده حتى توفي عليه الصلاة والسلام . اهـ . 

وقال ابن كثير : وكانت له وليدة يُقال لها : ريحانة بنت شمعون مِن أهل الكتاب مِن خنافة ، وهم بطن من بني قريظة . 

وقال في ذِكر سَراري النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ومنهن : ريحانة بنت شمعون القرظية ، وقيل : النضرية .

وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
قيل : ومن أزواجه : ريحانة بنت زيد النضرية ، وقيل : القرظية ، سُبِيت يوم بني قريظة فكانت صَفيّ رسول الله فأعتقها وتزوجها ثم طلقها تطليقة ثم راجعها .
وقالت طائفة : بل كانت أمَـته ، وكان يطؤها بملك اليمين حتى توفي عنها ، فهي معدودة في السَّراري لا في الزَّوْجات .
والقول الأول اختيار الواقدي ، ووافقه عليه شرف الدين الدمياطي ، وقال : هو الأثبت عند أهل العلم . وفيما قاله نظر ، فإن المعروف أنها مِن سَراريه وإمَائه . والله أعلم . اهـ . 

وقال ابن حجر : ريحانة بنت شمعون بن زيد . وقيل : زيد بن عمرو بن قنافة بالقاف ، أو خنافة بالخاء المعجمة ، من بني النضير ... وماتت قبل وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بستة عشر . وقيل : لَمَّا رَجع مِن حَجة الوداع . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 


**المجيب الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد*

المصدر : http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=78488

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ريحانة سرية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هي ريحانة بنت شمعون بن زيد بن قسامة ، من بني قريظة ، وقيل : من بني النضير ، والأكثر أنها من بني قريظة ، ماتت قبل وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال : إن وفاتها كانت سنة عشر مرجعه من حجة الوداع .

المصدر : الاستيعاب لابن عبدالبر رحمه الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم ، هل هناك مراجع وكتب خاصة عن حياة  الصحابيات رضي الله عنهن ؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
قال ابن الأثير في أسد الغابة : ( ب س ) رَيْحَانَةُ سَرِيّة رسول الله . وهي : ريحانة بنت شمعون بن زيد بن قثامة ، من بني قريظة ، وقيل : من بني النضير . والأوّل أكثر ، قاله أبو عمر ( يعني : ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب ). 
 وقال ابن إسحاق : ريحانة بنت عمرو بن خُنَافَة ، إحدى نساء بني عمرو بن قريظة . 
 ماتت قبل وفاة النبي ، قيل : ماتت سنة عشر لما رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم من حجة الوداع .  
 وأخبرنا أبو جعفر بإسناده عن يونس ، عن ابن إسحاق : أن النبي توفِّي عنها وهي في مِلْكه . وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم عرض عليها أن يتزوّجها ويضرب عليها الحجاب ، فقالت : يا رسول الله ، بل تتركني في ملكك ، فهو أخف عليَّ وعليك . فتركها ، وكانت حين سباها قد تَعَصَّت بالإسلام وأبت إلا اليهودية ، فوجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم في نفسه ، فبينما هو مع أصحابه ، إذ سمع وقْع نعلين خلفه ، فقال : ( هذا ثعلبة بن سَعْيَة يبشرني بإسلام ريحانة ، فبشره بإسلامها ) . 
 أخرجها أبو عمر ، وأبو موسى . وقال أبو موسى ( هو المديني ، يعني : في ذيله على ابن منده ) : ريحانة بنت عمرو ، سريّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم ذكرها الحافظ أبو عبد الله يعني ابن منده في ترجمة مارية ، ولم يترجم لها ، ويقال : رُبَيحة . أهـ

وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الإصابة : ريحانة بنت شمعون بن زيد وقيل: زيد بن عمرو بن قنافة بالقاف أو خنافة بالخاء المعجمة من بني النضير وقال: ابن إسحاق من بني عمر بن قريظة وقال ابن سعد : ريحانة بنت زيد بن عمرو بن خنافة بن شمعون بن زيد من بني النضير ، وكانت متزوجة رجلا من بين قريظة يقال له : الحكم . ثم روى ذلك عن الواقدي ، قال ابن إسحاق في الكبرى : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم سباها فأبت إلا اليهودية فوجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في نفسه ، فبينما هو مع أصحابه إذ سمع وقع نعلين خلفه فقال : هذا ثعلبة بن سعية يبشرني بإسلام ريحانة ، فبشره وعرض عليها أن يعتقها ويتزوجها ويضرب عليها الحجاب ، فقالت : يا رسول الله ، بل تتركني في ملكك ، فهو أخف علي وعليك . فتركها  وماتت قبل وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بستة عشر وقيل لما رجع من حجة الوداع ، وأخرج ابن سعد ، عن الواقدي بسند له عن عمر بن الحكم قال: كانت ريحانة عند زوج لها يحبها وكانت ذات جمال فلما سبيت بنو قريظة عرضت السبي على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فعزلها ثم أرسلها إلى بيت أم المنذر بنت قيس حتى قتل الأسرى وفرق السبي فدخل إليها فأختبأت منه حياء قالت : فدعاني فأجلسني بين يديه وخيرني فاخترت الله ورسوله فأعتقني وتزوج بي فلم تزل عنده حتى ماتت وكان يستكثر منها ويعطيها ما تسأله وماتت مرجعه من الحج ودفنها بالبقيع وقال ابن سعد: أخبرنا محمد بن عمر قال : حدثني صالح بن جعفر ، عن محمد بن كعب قال : كانت ريحانة مما أفاء الله على رسوله وكانت جميلة وسيمة فلما قتل زوجها وقعت في السبي ، فخيرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فاختارت الإسلام فأعتقها وتزوجها وضرب عليها الحجاب فغارت عليه غيرة شديدة فطلقها فشق عليها وأكثرت البكاء فراجعها فكانت عنده حتى ماتت قبل وفاته وأخرج من طريق الزهري أنه لما طلقها كانت في أهلها فقالت : لا يراني أحد بعده . قال الواقدي : وهذا وهم فإنها توفيت عنده وذكر محمد بن الحسن في أخبار المدينة ،عن الدراوردي ،عن سليمان بن بلال عن يحيى بن سعيد : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى في منزل من دار قيس بن قهد وكانت ريحانة القرظية زوج النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم تسكنه. وقال أبو موسى : ذكرها ابن منده في ترجمة مارية ولم يفردها بترجمة وقيل: اسمها ربيجة بالتصغير قلت : بل أفردها فإنه قال ما هذا نصه بعد ذكره الأزواج الحرائر وسبي جويرية في غزوة المريسيع وهي ابنة الحارث بن أبي ضرار وسبي صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب من بني النضير وكانت مما أفاء الله عليه فقسم لهما واستسرى جاريته القبطية فولدت له إبراهيم واستسرى ريحانة من بني قريظة ثم أعتقها فلحقت بأهلها واحتجبت وهي عند أهلها وهذه فائدة جليلة أغفلها ابن الأثير ، وأخرج ابن سعد عن الواقدي من عدة طرق أنه صلى الله عليه و سلم تزوجها وضرب عليها الحجاب ثم قال وهذا الأثر عند أهل العلم وسمعت من يروي أنه كان يطؤها بملك اليمين وأورد ابن سعد من طريق أيوب بن بشر المعافري أنها خيرت فقالت يا رسول الله أكون في ملكك فهو أخف علي وعليك فكانت في ملكه يطؤها إلى أن ماتت .أهـ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ريحانة بنت شمعون : المرأة التي كادت أن تكون من أمهات المؤمنين


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
أما بعد :

من المؤسف أن غالب المسلمين لا يعرفون السيدة ( ريحانة بنت شمعون ) !

هذه المرأة اختلف فيها هل هي زوجة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم لا وقد كانت أمة له وقد عرض عليها الزواج وأن تصير من أمهات فاختارت أن تبقى أمة لأن رأت أن هذا أيسر على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كأنها خشيت من غيرة أمهات المؤمنين وحق لهن الغيرة على سيد الخلق )

قال ابن إسحاق في «الكبرى» : كان رسول اللَّه صلّى اللَّه عليه وسلّم سباها فأبت إلا اليهودية، فوجد رسول اللَّه صلّى اللَّه عليه وسلّم في نفسه، فبينما هو مع أصحابه إذ سمع وقع نعلين خلفه، فقال: هذا ثعلبة بن سعية يبشرني بإسلام ريحانة، فبشره وعرض عليها أن يعتقها ويتزوجها ويضرب عليها الحجاب، فقالت: يا رسول اللَّه، بل تتركني في ملكك، فهو أخف عليّ وعليك، فتركها.
وماتت قبل وفاة رسول اللَّه صلّى اللَّه عليه وسلّم بستة عشر. وقيل لما رجع من حجة الوداع.

وفي مراسيل الزهري ( شيخ ابن إسحاق ) عند يعقوب بن سفيان : وكانت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سريّة يقال لها مارية، فولدت له غلاما سماه إبراهيم، فتوفي وقد ملأ المهد، وكانت له وليدة يقال لها ريحانة بنت شمعون من أهل الكتاب من خنافة وهم بطن من بني قريظة أعتقها رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، ويزعمونه أنها قد احتجبت.

يعني أن قومها يزعمون أن احتجبت كما تحتجب أمهات المؤمنين وهذا جعل بعضهم يعدها في زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي خَيْثَمَةَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمد بن الْمِقْدَام، حَدثنَا زُهَيْرٌ، عَنْ سَعِيدٍ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، قَالَ: كَانَتْ لرَسُول الله وليدتان، مَارِيَة الْقبْطِيَّة وريحة أَوْ رَيْحَانَةُ بِنْتُ شَمْعُونَ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ خُنَافَةَ، مِنْ بَنِي عَمْرِو بْنِ قُرَيْظَةَ، كَانَتْ عِنْدَ ابْنِ عَمٍّ لَهَا يُقَالُ لَهُ عَبْدُ الْحَكَمِ فِيمَا بَلَغَنِي، وَمَاتَتْ قَبْلَ وَفَاةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.

وقال ابن ناصر الدمشقي في جامع السيرة والآثار :" وقد اختلفت الرواية هل كانت زوجة كأمهات المؤمنين أو ملك يمين كمارية؟ فروي عن ثعلبة بن أبي مالك القرظي المدني إمام بني قريظة وأبي حفص عمر بن الحكم بن رافع الأنصاري ومحمد بن كعب القرظي والمطلب بن عبد الله بن حنطب والزهري والواقدي وكاتبه محمد بن سعد وطائفة من المتأخرين أن ريحانة كانت زوجة.
قال الواقدي: وهو أثبت الأقاويل عندنا, وهو الأمر عند أهل العلم, وقد سمعت من يروي أنها كانت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعتقها, وكان يطؤها بملك اليمين حتى ماتت رحمها الله تعالى. انتهى.
وقيل فيها قول ثالث, وقد تقدم عن الزهري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسرى بها, ثم أعتقها فلحقت بأهلها والقائلون بزوجيتها مختلفون؛ منهم من قال : إنها لم تزل عنده صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى ماتت مرجعه من حجة الوداع, ومنهم من قال: طلقها ثم راجعها, ومنهم من قال: طلقها ولم يراجعها, فكانت في أهلها, وتقول: لا يراني أحد بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم"

الواقدي متهم على علمه بالسيرة وقد روى عدة روايات في أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خيرها بين الإسلام واليهودية فاختارت الإسلام ثم أعتقها وتزوجها وكانت تغار عليه غيرة شديدة كانت تلك الغيرة سبباً في طلاقها الأول فحزنت وبكت فرق لها رسول الله وراجعها ثم ماتت قبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وهذا فيه بعض مخالفة لما ذكر الزهري وابن إسحاق

وقال كاتبه في "الطبقات": أخبرنا عبد الملك بن سليمان, عن أيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة, عن أيوب بن بشير المعاوي قال: لما سبيت قريظة أرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بريحانة إلى بيت سلمى بنت قيس أم المنذر, فكانت عندها حتى حاضت, ثم طهرت من حيضها, فجاءت أم المنذر فأخبرت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاءها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيت أم المنذر, وقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إن أحببت أعتقتك وتزوجتك فعلت, وإن أحببت أن تكوني في ملكي» فقالت: يا رسول الله أكون في ملكك أخف علي وعليك, فكانت في ملك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطؤها حتى ماتت

وعبد الملك ما عرفته وهذه رواية مقاربة لرواية ابن إسحاق

وعلى كل هي صحابية جليلة اختارت الإسلام عن رضا وخيار وتشرفت بصحبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووقع الخلاف في كونها من أمهات المؤمنين أم لا

هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


http://alkulify.blogspot.com/2016/10...st_17.html?m=1

----------

